# ايات من الكتاب المقدس بتأثير لمعة الجليتر الجميلة + تصميماتي +



## فراشة مسيحية (22 يونيو 2009)

سلااااااااااااام ونعمة يا اصحابي​ 
أزيكم كلكم​ 
النهاردة جيبالك شوية تصميمات ​ 
صنع اديا وحياة عنيا​ 
هههههههههههههه​ 
شبة التصميمات اللي بنشوفها في المواقع الاجنبية المسيحية​ 
يالا اسيبكم بقى مع الصور هما 20 صورة :heat:​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 
يتبـــــــــــــــــع 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 يونيو 2009)

يتبـــــــــــــــــع 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 يونيو 2009)

يتبـــــــــــــــــع


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 يونيو 2009)

​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


http://www.arabchurch.com​ 
ياااااااااااااارب الصور تكون عجبتكم لإني بجد تعبت فيها قوي :heat:​ 
المهم تعجبكم ​ 
واللي عاوز شكل او اية مختلفين وبس بنفس التاثير دا يقولي واعملهالة ​ 
شرفتوني و نورتوني ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 يونيو 2009)

*ايه يامعلمي الحلاوه دي
كتير علينا ده والله

بس انا ليا طلب رفيع
كنت عايز القوالب اللي اشتغلتي عليها
يعني البراوز دي
لو ممكن ​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 يونيو 2009)

ayad_007 قال:


> *ايه يامعلمي الحلاوه دي​*
> _*كتير علينا ده والله*_​
> _*بس انا ليا طلب رفيع*_
> _*كنت عايز القوالب اللي اشتغلتي عليها*_
> ...


 
دي اشكال " شاب " يا عياد مش قوالب

دي انا اللي بعملها و بلونها واخليها 3d 

ميرسي يا باشا على مرورك ​


----------



## VENA* (22 يونيو 2009)

*حلويين جدا يا فراشة سلم ايدك يا حبيبتى
 انا عارفة انك تعبتى فيهم علشان انا بتعب بردو جداااا فى التصميمات اللى بعملها
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 يونيو 2009)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> دي اشكال " شاب " يا عياد مش قوالب
> 
> دي انا اللي بعملها و بلونها واخليها 3d
> 
> ميرسي يا باشا على مرورك ​



_*ودي بتتعمل بايه وازي :t9:
بكره الدرس يكون موجود 
انتي فاهمه :smil8:

بليزززززززززز
لو مش فيها تعب
عارف اني رخم 
بس ماشي علي مثل 
الراخمه ادب مش غيظ وخلاص
ههههههههههههههههههههه​*_


----------



## BishoRagheb (22 يونيو 2009)

*جامدين يافوشي
يجي منك
بس بعد مانخلص الدروس المشتركة
ابقي اعملك جرافك وفيديو وساوند كمان
يلا مش حارمك من حاجة
ومش هديلك تقيم​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 يونيو 2009)

رووووووووووووووووعة  ايه دة يا قمرنا

حاجة يبهر اووووووووي

تسلم الايادي​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 يونيو 2009)

ayad_007 قال:


> _*ودي بتتعمل بايه وازي :t9:​*_
> _*بكره الدرس يكون موجود *_
> _*انتي فاهمه :smil8:*_​
> _*بليزززززززززز*_
> ...


 لا درس اية حرام عليك صعب جدا جدا دي الصورة الواحدة بتاخد معايا من تلت لنص ساعة فما بالك الشرح :11azy:

انت نزل اشكال شاب ودور عليها في جوجل

هتلاقي كتير نزلهم واشتغل انت عليهم بالتاثيرات اللي تعجبك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 يونيو 2009)

vena* قال:


> *حلويين جدا يا فراشة سلم ايدك يا حبيبتى*
> *انا عارفة انك تعبتى فيهم علشان انا بتعب بردو جداااا فى التصميمات اللى بعملها*
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك*


 



bishoragheb قال:


> *جامدين يافوشي​*
> *يجي منك*
> *بس بعد مانخلص الدروس المشتركة*
> *ابقي اعملك جرافك وفيديو وساوند كمان*
> ...


 



swety koky girl قال:


> رووووووووووووووووعة ايه دة يا قمرنا​​​
> 
> 
> حاجة يبهر اووووووووي
> ...




ميرسي جدااااااااااااااا جداااااااااااا على مروركم وتشجيعكم الرائعين دول 
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 يونيو 2009)

*مبددددددددعه يا فراشتى بجد
ربنا يعوض تعبك يا حبيبتى
 وعلى فكره انتى وحشتيييييييييينى خالص*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 يونيو 2009)

*كتيير حلوووين
والالوان تحفة
تسلم ايديكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## mero_engel (22 يونيو 2009)

*فرااااااااااااااااااااشه احنا مش قد الدلع دا كله *
*بجد جميل قوووي *
*ومجهود فوق الممتاز*
*تسلم الايادي*​


----------



## candy shop (22 يونيو 2009)

حلووووووووووووووووووووين اوى يا مبدعه 

بجد تسلم ايدك 

لو بأيدى اديكى على كل تصميم تقييم 

لكن للاسف منفعش 

ربنا يوفقك فى كل اعمالك​


----------



## SHAKSHK (22 يونيو 2009)

اية الجمال دة ميرسى على الايات الجميلةدى يا ترى اقدر انقلها وازاى؟


----------



## just member (22 يونيو 2009)

*الله عليكى يا فراشتنا الجميلة*
*عن جد فى منتهى الجمال والروعة*
*تسلم ايدك يا استاذة*
*ربنا ييبارك تعب  خدمتك وينمى جمال موهبتك دى *
*امين ربى يسوع*
*تعيش ايدك يا فرشة*
**​


----------



## happy angel (23 يونيو 2009)

*ميرسى فراشتنا الجميلة تصميمات فى منتهى الروووعه

تستحق احلى تقييم 

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## lovely dove (23 يونيو 2009)

واااااااااااااااااااااااو 
رووووووووووووعة يافوشي بجد 
تسلم ايدك ياحبيبتي يافنانة 
تعيشي وتجيبيلنا ياقمر 
وادي تقييم لاحلي فراشة في المنتدي

​


----------



## totty (23 يونيو 2009)

*وااااااااااااااااااااو
بجد رووووووووووعه

ايه الحلاوه والرقه دى
سلم ايدك
تعيشى وتعملى
كان نفسى اديكى تقييم بس برضه مش نافع
هلف لفه وارجعلك*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 يونيو 2009)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *مبددددددددعه يا فراشتى بجد*
> *ربنا يعوض تعبك يا حبيبتى*
> *وعلى فكره انتى وحشتيييييييييينى خالص*


 
وانتي وحشااااني اكتتتتر حبيبتي
ميرسي يا سكر على تشجيعك الجميل دا ​ 



سندريلا2009 قال:


> *كتيير حلوووين​*
> _*والالوان تحفة*_
> _*تسلم ايديكى*_​
> _*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_


 ميرسي يا سندريلا حبيبتي على تشجيعك الحلوووو ​


mero_engel قال:


> *فرااااااااااااااااااااشه احنا مش قد الدلع دا كله *
> *بجد جميل قوووي *
> *ومجهود فوق الممتاز*
> *تسلم الايادي*​



ههههههههههههههه
لا دانتوا الغاليين لازم ادلعكم واميزكم عن اي منتدى تاني 
الله يسلمك يا سكر ميرسي حبيبتي 




candy shop قال:


> حلووووووووووووووووووووين اوى يا مبدعه ​
> 
> بجد تسلم ايدك ​
> لو بأيدى اديكى على كل تصميم تقييم ​
> ...


احلى من التقييم مرورك وتشجيعك وكلامك العسل زيك دا يا احلى دودو 
ميرسي حبيبتي على تشجيعك الرائع ​



SHAKSHK قال:


> اية الجمال دة ميرسى على الايات الجميلةدى يا ترى اقدر انقلها وازاى؟


ميرسي كتير يا شكشك على مرورك الحلو 
خدهم كوبي وباست ​ 



just member قال:


> *الله عليكى يا فراشتنا الجميلة*
> *عن جد فى منتهى الجمال والروعة*
> *تسلم ايدك يا استاذة*
> *ربنا ييبارك تعب خدمتك وينمى جمال موهبتك دى *
> ...


ميرسي يا دكتورنا الجميل على تعليقك الجميل 
الله يسلمك كلك زوووووووق بجد ​




happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى فراشتنا الجميلة تصميمات فى منتهى الروووعه*​
> 
> *تستحق احلى تقييم *​
> *ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


ميرسي يا ست الكل على ردك وتقييم بجد بتحرج من زوقك ومحبتك 
نورتي الموضوع يا غالية :Love_Letter_Open:​




pepo_meme قال:


> واااااااااااااااااااااااو
> رووووووووووووعة يافوشي بجد
> تسلم ايدك ياحبيبتي يافنانة
> تعيشي وتجيبيلنا ياقمر
> وادي تقييم لاحلي فراشة في المنتدي​ ​



 ميرسي يا بيبو يا سكرة على الرد والتقييم ميرسي قوي حبيبتي ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 يونيو 2009)

totty قال:


> *وااااااااااااااااااااو*
> 
> *بجد رووووووووووعه*​
> *ايه الحلاوه والرقه دى*
> ...


 ميرسي يا سكر على الرد الحلو دا و التقييم المستقبلي هههههههه

نووووووووووووورتيني ​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (23 يونيو 2009)

*فوق الرواعة اختى  فرشة بامانة المسيح ربنا يبارك عمل ايدكى انا متاكد انهم اخده وقت كبير منك قوى  بجد وكمان فوق الرواعة  ربنا يبارك فيكى ويبارك فى عمل ايدكى  ويعوض كل تعب محبتك فى ابنك وعائيلتك ويستخدمك لمجد اسمه القدوس يا رب امين 


شكرا ليكى  اختى فرشة  اعمال ايدكى ديما فوق الرواعة 
*​


----------



## kalimooo (23 يونيو 2009)

احلى صباح الكلام والمنظر دة يا ام ميكو

بالحقيقة احنا عندنا الرهابات قسم منهم

متفرغ للصلاة ومش بنشوفوه.. واخر

متفرغ للتعليم وعايزين اشياء زي دي بقالي يومين 

بدور ليهم   انا ان شاء الله دول هوسوني اكيد ها يعجبوهم...

تشكرات على اتعابك بالجملة.واخبرك بان صلاة البابا

كتير فرحوا بيها..حرام هما زي العيال لما تجبيله هدية..

وحاجات زي دي ليهم اكبر هدية.. 

سلام المسيح


----------



## rana1981 (23 يونيو 2009)

*رااائع يا فراشة 
تسلم ايديكي*​


----------



## ponponayah (23 يونيو 2009)

فوووووووووووووووووشى 
كلمة رااااااااااااائع عليهم قليلة اووووووووى بجد
ميرسى يا قمر على احاجات الحلوة 
وليكى احلى تقييم بس مش دلوقتى بقى 
ميرسى يا حبيبتى 
يسوع يباركك انتى وميكو​


----------



## اغريغوريوس (23 يونيو 2009)

رووووووووووووووووعة يا فراشة كان نفسي اتعلم بس حظي وحش الروابط بتبوظ في النص


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 يونيو 2009)

روووووووووووووووعه يا فراشه

تسلم ايدك


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 يونيو 2009)

please be clear قال:


> *فوق الرواعة اختى فرشة بامانة المسيح ربنا يبارك عمل ايدكى انا متاكد انهم اخده وقت كبير منك قوى بجد وكمان فوق الرواعة ربنا يبارك فيكى ويبارك فى عمل ايدكى ويعوض كل تعب محبتك فى ابنك وعائيلتك ويستخدمك لمجد اسمه القدوس يا رب امين *​
> 
> 
> *شكرا ليكى اختى فرشة اعمال ايدكى ديما فوق الرواعة *​


 


كليمو قال:


> احلى صباح الكلام والمنظر دة يا ام ميكو
> 
> بالحقيقة احنا عندنا الرهابات قسم منهم
> 
> ...


 



rana1981 قال:


> *رااائع يا فراشة *​
> 
> *تسلم ايديكي*


 



ponponayah قال:


> فوووووووووووووووووشى​​​
> كلمة رااااااااااااائع عليهم قليلة اووووووووى بجد
> ميرسى يا قمر على احاجات الحلوة
> وليكى احلى تقييم بس مش دلوقتى بقى
> ...


 


اغريغوريوس قال:


> رووووووووووووووووعة يا فراشة كان نفسي اتعلم بس حظي وحش الروابط بتبوظ في النص


 



kokoman قال:


> روووووووووووووووعه يا فراشه
> 
> تسلم ايدك​
> 
> ...



 ميرسي جدااااااااا جدااااااااا على مروركم وتشجيعكم الرائع الجميل

شرفتوني و نورتوني ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 يونيو 2009)

*جلووووووووووووووين اووووووووووي
عقدتيني كده 
تسلم ايديك يا قمرررررررررر
ربنا يبارك في موهبتك يا سكر​*


----------



## SALVATION (23 يونيو 2009)

_تحفة يا فراشة وزقهم رائع_
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك وعملك الرائع_​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 يونيو 2009)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *جلووووووووووووووين اووووووووووي​*
> *عقدتيني كده *
> *تسلم ايديك يا قمرررررررررر*​
> *ربنا يبارك في موهبتك يا سكر*


 



.تونى.تون. قال:


> _تحفة يا فراشة وزقهم رائع_
> _تسلم ايدك_
> _يسوع يبارك حياتك وعملك الرائع_​



ميرسي جداااااااااا جداااااااااااا

على مروركم وتشجيعكم الحلووووووووو ​


----------



## مورا مارون (23 يونيو 2009)

بيجننوااااااااااااااااااااااا يا فراشة 
الرب يبارك تعبك

ميرسي
​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 يونيو 2009)

ميرسي مورا حبيبتي ​


----------



## vetaa (23 يونيو 2009)

*الله ينور يا قمر
مش قولتلك هتعمليلى بلبله للتقيمات دى
هههههه
خللى روك يتصرف بقى

ميرسى يا قمر
وفى انتظار ابدعاتك دايما
*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 يونيو 2009)

هههههههه

لامقدرش اقول لروك ليخصم من مربعاتي ههههههههههه

نورتي يا سكرة ​


----------



## جيلان (25 يونيو 2009)

*يا لهوى تحفة دىىىىىىىىىى*
*عايزة اديكى تقييم بس مش نافع بس فعلا جامدين تسلم ايدك يا قمرة*


----------



## VENA* (25 يونيو 2009)

*فراشة لك منى اجمل تقييم*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 يونيو 2009)

عسل يا فراشة كالعااااااااااادة 

كلهم أحلى من بعض 

ميحرمناش من تصميماتك يا أم ميكو ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 يونيو 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *يا لهوى تحفة دىىىىىىىىىى*
> *عايزة اديكى تقييم بس مش نافع بس فعلا جامدين تسلم ايدك يا قمرة*


 


vena* قال:


> *فراشة لك منى اجمل تقييم*


 



marmar_maroo قال:


> عسل يا فراشة كالعااااااااااادة ​
> 
> كلهم أحلى من بعض ​
> 
> ميحرمناش من تصميماتك يا أم ميكو ​


 ميرسي كتير ليكم حبايبي نورتوني ​


----------



## صوت الرب (26 يونيو 2009)

*تصميمات رائعة بجد
و إختيار مميز للآيات المقدسة
الرب يبارك موهبتك*


----------



## عاشقة يسوع (26 يونيو 2009)

بجد الصوور رووعه 

تسلم ايديكي يا فراشه عليها 

وبصراحه صارلي فتره حابه اسالك ليش ما بتعملي دورة دروس للفوتوشوب 

لاني من عشاق الفوتوشوب بس على قدي 

تسلم ايديكي مره تانيه  بجد كتير حلووين






​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 يونيو 2009)

صوت الرب قال:


> *تصميمات رائعة بجد*
> *و إختيار مميز للآيات المقدسة*
> *الرب يبارك موهبتك*


 


عاشقة يسوع قال:


> ميرسي كتير يا صوت
> 
> تعرف انا اختياري للتيات اكتر حاجة بتاخد وقت لاني بتحير اكتب انهي
> 
> ...


 ميرسي حبيبتي على مرورك الحلو

انشاء الله هانزل دروس ​


----------



## dodo jojo (27 يونيو 2009)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> ​
> 
> 
> ​
> ...



صور تحفه يافراشتنا ايه الحلاوه دى كتير علينا قوى كده ممكن تعلمينى يا فراشه و ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك ويبارك قلبك ويملاه بالبركه و السلام:Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 يونيو 2009)

ميرسي يا دودو على مرورك الجميل

حاضر بإذن المسيح هنزل دروس قريب​


----------



## pop201 (28 يونيو 2009)

جميل اوووووي التصميمات دية طيب بقي يافراشة اعملي مشروع بلاش الحاجات المجانية دية علطول ههههههه


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 يونيو 2009)

ههههههههههه

هى ببلاش لاحلى اعضاء

ميرسي يا بوب على مرورك الجميل​


----------



## st.George (29 يونيو 2009)

بجد جميلة ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك وميرسييييييييييى ليك .


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (29 يونيو 2009)

ميرسي لمرورك الجميل جورج ​


----------



## eltaiep (28 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع .. بس انا ليا طلب . كنت عاوز البرنامج اللى بتعمل بية الحجات الحلوة دى . علشان انا ماسك اجتماع ايمان ونور  ومحتاج حاجات زى دى .......................... يا ريت ترد عليا . وربنا معاك


----------



## sapry (22 أغسطس 2009)

النهاردة جيبالك شوية تصميمات 


صنع اديا وحياة عنيا


تسلم ايديك وعنيك
تحفه فنيه راااااااااائعه
وفن راقى
شكرا لك اختى العزيزه ام مكاريوس​


----------



## coptic servant (26 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا علي الصور


----------



## Maria Salib (2 أكتوبر 2012)

اختى و بيبتى فراشة المنتدى الجميل
مش جايه اجامل وانافق
انا جاية احيي فيكى حماسك وحبك للرب يسوع المسيح له القدس الى ابد الابدين
اعمالك رائعه يملاؤها جمال من الرب يسوع يجعلها قريبه من قلوبنا
واياتك فيها اكثر من رائعه مذكرة و مؤثرة
ربنا ينفعنا بيها كلنا
ويعوض تعبك ويبارك فى حياتك واولادك
وتكونى فى خدمة الرب يسوع دائما ليتمجد اسمك بسماؤه
وليباركك الرب و العدرا ام النور

مشكورة كتيرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر
لك تحياتى و صلواتى من اجلك


----------

